# Audi, Ralley, why not?



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Why doesn't Audi get back into the Ralley game? They obviously have the technical skill still? It woule be great to see a TT (with dubs 5cyl and a turbo of cource) going up against the EVO's and STI's.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi, Ralley, why not? (USMC_LT)*

I know of Audi's success in WRC in the '80s, but winning four championships( at least 3 of which were conseculative), Audi doesen't have much to prove, seeing as how most rallying cars use copies of the quattro system in their cars.


----------



## GTi.:R (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Audi, Ralley, why not? (chernaudi)*

ive read somewhere that audi has been banned from wrc because of their dominance...i think the rule stated that any all-wheel drive system named "quattro" could not compete in the event


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi, Ralley, why not? (GTi.:R)*

Omg are you serious? Why do sanctioning bodies do that? They ruined IMSA do to outlawing the prototype class, IMSA outlawed Quatro, and Champ Car even ran POrsche out of indy some 15 years ago.


----------



## rallywanab (Jul 2, 2006)

I know that audi pulled out when there driver was killed some rules changed and a few racers pulled out. But i do love to see the clips of that rally audi it is si awesome.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Audi wasn't banned from WRC. They pulled out because of the safety issues as mentioned above.
Audi was banned from using AWD in other forms of road races, such as the Trans Am races in that decade.


----------



## law128 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

WRC has no spectator control, one of audis cars lost control and killed a couple spectators.. wrc still wouldnt do anything to control the crowds. audi wasnt pleased


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

there was a similar thread to this over on AZ.
i think that it would be really neat for Audi to get back into rally or therroad race types.
i was bored and feeling artistic the other day; the outcome is as follows.










_Modified by verb.move at 11:02 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

That looks awesome. Audi is going to have to go to another form of motor sports, Lemans is now too easy and poses no challenege, F1 is too expensive and too hard to get speed up (Ee Honda and Toyota), the only avenue left is Ralley. I would love to see them get back to their roots and build an A3 ralley monster, that would be sweet!!!!


----------

